# GTX 670, Corsair AX750 + various watercooling parts



## mr.doom

Well, time for a new project. In order to get there I need to gather some more funds. I would like you guys and gals to have a priority to those parts, before I put them on the local classifieds. I can send them anywhere you are, but bear in mind that cost is on you, so adjust your bid accordingly. We should probably figure out a secure way to do the deal, so we can both be protected and satisfied. Skrill Moneybookers maybe? I think they have a service when you pay, then I send the parts, and when you get them and all is OK, then you can confirm and then I get the money. Unless you have any other propositions, then go ahead.

Now, let me walk you through the parts.

1. Palit Nvidia GTX 670, 2GB DDR5 - sold, stock

EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX block still for sale

50€ for the block

And with the watercooling on it:












2. Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel reservoir.

Technical specifications: 
Material: Brass, Plexi
Colour: Black nickel coated
Dimensions (DxH): 50 x 150mm
Connection threads: 4x1/4" in bottom piece, 1x1/4" in top piece
Weight: 517g + 2x 30g mounting clamps
Pressure tested: 2 bar






I do not have the original box to that.

20€


3. Corsair AX750 750W Gold PSU - sold, fully modular:


4. Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Black, comes with an original packaging and all accessories. I will include a Phobya CPU Mainboard Backplate 775/1366/1155/1156/2011 for free!






30€

5. Phobya DC12-220 12Volt Pump - only requires power from the 3-pin connector. Virtually silent. Comes with the original box.






20€

6. Some laptop DDR3 RAM. 4GB 12800 or 1600MHz, virtually brand new, when I bought my laptop I replaced it, with 8GB.






15€

7. Corsair Vengeance Low Profile in white color - sold. Quite hard to get. 8GB (2x4GB), 1.35V, PC3-12800 (1600MHz), 9-9-9-24.


8. 2 x BitFenix Brushless 120mm fans. Never used.






5€ each or 8€ for both.

9. 5 x Fractal Design Silent Series R2 FD-FAN-SSR2-120

Technical specifications: 
Dimensions: 120x120x25mm
Colour: Black frame, white fan blades
Nominal speed: 1000 +/- 10% rpm
Noise emissions: 15 dB(A)
Airflow: 38,3 CFM, 65 m³ / h
Connector: 3-Pin
Power consumption: 0,72 W + / - 15 %






7€ each or 30€ for all.

10. 2 x MagiCool SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator (yes, painted white)

Technical data:
Material: Copper fins, brass chambers
Dimensions: (L x W x H): 273x121x30mm
Connections: G1 / 4 "
Weight: about 680g
Assembly: 8x M3 thread at the top (for 2x 120mm fan), 8x M3 thread at the bottom (for 2x120mm fan)
Pressure Tested: 8 Bar,
Connection: 2x G 1 / 4 inch
Hole spacing: 6 inches






30€ each or 55€ for both


11. And lastly, some connectors. They are all 13/10mm, G1/4 thread, compression fittings. All angled ones are also revolvable. They are compact versions too.

7 x stright - 1.50€ each or 5€ for all
4 x 90° - 3€ each or 10€ for all
1 x 45° - 3€

15€ for the whole set.






I was thinking, give me your best price, you are willing to pay. All prices are rough. If you would decide to buy at the price listed, please add shipping cost. Otherwise please be reasonable with your offers. I really dislike 'insulting' offers.

As requested, here are couple of shots with name and date on them. Hope this helps.


----------



## jonnyp11

You have to have a price listed according to the rules IIRC, but you can just put basically any number up and say OBO


----------



## mr.doom

jonnyp11 said:


> You have to have a price listed according to the rules IIRC, but you can just put basically any number up and say OBO



Ok, I will do it now, what does OBO mean?

Edit:
I added some rough prices.


----------



## Aastii

Or best offer.

You will also need your name visible with the pics. You can just take 1 more with everything in one and your name visible on a piece of paper, rather than re-take them all

Good luck with sale


----------



## mr.doom

Aastii said:


> Or best offer.
> 
> You will also need your name visible with the pics. You can just take 1 more with everything in one and your name visible on a piece of paper, rather than re-take them all
> 
> Good luck with sale



Ah, ok, I will get some done when I come back home. I like good quality shots. I think some iPhone shots should suffice as extras. 

Edit: Done!


----------



## mr.doom

Just a little update to say that some things have already been sold, not through the forum, but local classifieds. Generally, all watercooling parts are still for sale, as are the fans and the laptop ram module.


----------



## Okedokey

Lol nice gear.   Wish i had a need for more stuff!  

 The picture of the RAD looks like my WRX intercooler lol - all bent outta shape.


----------

